# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Tab for "rise" by eddie vedder

## jehannarc

I am trying to find the music/tab for the song Rise from the movie Into the Wild. I was surprised it wasn't in our tab database on here. Does anyone know where I can find it? Thanks!

----------


## Hugh Jape

that would be nice to have.. someones gotta have it

----------


## Mike Herlihy

No tab, but found these chords on the net:

Eddie Vedder
Rise
Into The Wild OST


INTRO: G

G      
Such is the way of the world
       C
You can never know
G
Just where to put all your faith
        C
And how will it grow


   D
Gonna rise up
G              C
Bringing back holes and dark memories
   D
Gonna rise up
G           C
Turning mistakes into gold


INTERLUDE: G - D - C (x2)


G
Such is the passage of time
      C
Too fast to fold
  G 
And suddenly swallowed by signs
    C
Low and behold


   D
Gonna rise up
G          C
Find my direction magnetically
   D
Gonna rise up
G             C
Throw down my haste in the road



END: D - G - C (x2) / G - G - G (x2) / D - C - G

----------

